# Right On!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's almost as good as a wolf on a trail cam....or proof of bigfoot!

This is my favorite thread.....


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm so confused. :noidea:


I thought Goob was just happy that he found the grocery list Mrs. Goob gave him.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

.45 said:


> That's almost as good as a wolf on a trail cam....or proof of bigfoot!
> 
> This is my favorite thread.....


Where have you been? Long time...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You finally found someone else that spells Evingston correctly.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

longbow said:


> You finally found someone else that spells Evingston correctly.


Oh, I see. I'm just dense. I thought everybody spelled it that way.

I'd love to see his celebration when he finds someone that uses the correct spelling of Kemmererer.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Oh, I see. I'm just dense. I thought everybody spelled it that way.
> 
> I'd love to see his celebration when he finds someone that uses the correct spelling of Kemmererer.


Joke would be on you. There is no correct spelling of Kemmerrereer.er.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Joke would be on you. There is no correct spelling of Kemmerrereer.er.


or pronunciation.


----------

